# Slow as Molasses in January



## Keht (Jul 12, 2011)

What's up with the epic slowness on these forums.  I feel like I am on dialup again.  I bet this is a busy site but... am I the only one with a problem?

Curious, is this site on one server, is there any load balancing?  Perhaps its time to take some subscription fees and get into the could 

I am sure this is not the first of this kind of post so don't kill me because I am too lazy to search..


----------



## Morrus (Jul 13, 2011)

In January?  I'm confused.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 13, 2011)

Molasses already flows slowly. In January when it's freezing, it flows more slowly. It was part of the simile, not a comment on what time of year he is experiencing slowness.

Site runs great for me.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 13, 2011)

Considering the amount of traffic here, everything seems to run just fine for me. Sure, sometimes it is slow, or down, but that is the internet for you. 

BTW, if you are really on dialup, it will be hours before you get this thread downloaded. Enjoy!!!


----------



## jdrakeh (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't have a problem and am only on a moderately fast DSL connection (not the slowest available, but not crazy fast, either).


----------



## Keht (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  It's not always slow, just some times....  Same issues on two separate internet connections.  From a few searches on the internet on this issue it would appear that this is just the way it goes.  That being the case, I will learn to live with it I guess....

oh, and thanks for explaining molasses in January


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 16, 2011)

Site's been extremely slow for hours for me, now.  Takes several minutes to load a page, and times out 2/3 of the time aside from that.  No other website is acting like this.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 16, 2011)

Site's been extremely slow for hours for me, now.  Takes several minutes to load a page, and times out 2/3 of the time aside from that.  No other website is acting like this.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jul 16, 2011)

Also experiencing vast slowness and time-outs.


----------



## Os'lyei (Jul 16, 2011)

The site has been ridiculously slow for me as well.  It's been this was since late this afternoon.  No other sites seem affected.

Interestingly enough, Is it Down - Check website status form this United States based server, you can confirm if a website is down or have any error reports that the site is working fine, but Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up? reports that the site is down.


----------



## Lanefan (Jul 16, 2011)

Very slow today/tonight (July 15).  Ennies voting opened today - is someone spamming the vote and grinding everything else to a halt?

Lan-"slow like pregnant slug"-efan


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 16, 2011)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] it's time to put the Ennies on a separate server.


----------



## Asmo (Jul 16, 2011)

Extremely slow, yes.

Asmo


----------



## Morrus (Jul 16, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> @Morrus it's time to put the Ennies on a separate server.




The ENnies aren't on this server.

Something's clearly gone awry.  We've been trying to figure it out.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 16, 2011)

It seems much better now, only a lag of a second or two, compared to needing ten minutes to load a page the way it was yesterday.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 16, 2011)

We've rebooted it.  It seems to have helped.


----------



## Keht (Jul 16, 2011)

Working Great now thanks


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 16, 2011)

Morrus said:


> We've rebooted it.  It seems to have helped.




Yep - much snappier now. Thanks!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey! I cry foul!

Cold molasses in January has been clocked at 35 Miles Per Hour!

No way E. N. World was going that fast last night! (Hey, I grew up in Boston... you could still smell the molasses where it got under the stones, at least into the sixties.) 

Glad to see the site getting back up to speed, it was pretty much inaccessible for me last night.

The Auld Grump, the molasses killed 21 people, toppled houses, and swept trains off of the track.


----------

